# Gaming-Schreibtisch konfigurieren



## fanatiCCCCC (17. Dezember 2018)

Hallo Zusammen!

ich hoffe, dass ein Gamingtisch immernoch irgendwie zu "Sonstige Hardware" gehört 

Ich bin auf der Suche nach 

a) entweder einem guten Standard-Gamingschreibtisch (Kabelmanagement ist Mindestvoraussetzung)

oder

b) einem Onlinekonfigurator für (Gaming-)Schreibtische (in dem man halt z.B. Kabelmanagement selber dazu konfigurieren kann)

Ich finde einfach keine passende Seite. Meist stoße ich entweder auf Konfiguratoren, die den Namen nicht verdienen oder Massivholztische, die ein kleines Vermögen kosten. 

Vielleicht hat hier ja jemand einen Tipp für mich!

LG


----------



## HenneHuhn (19. Dezember 2018)

Ich glaube, am besten ist es, sich einen Tisch selbst zusammenzustellen. Also eine Schreibtisch- oder Küchenarbeitsplatte (manche Leute schwören auch auf beschichtete MDF-Bauplatten) in den gewünschten Maßen, dazu separate Tischbeine/Böcke oder auch Unterschrankelemente. Dazu dann separate Kabelhalterungen/Kabelkanäle. In die Tischplatte kann man natürlich auch noch entsprechende Bohrungen/Aussparungen machen für die Kabelage von Monitor, Tasta, Maus etc.

Vermutlich ist das die einzige Möglichkeit, einen Tisch nach deinen Vorliebe hinzukriegen ohne dabei arm zu werden  Die benötigten Teile kriegt man im Baumarkt und/oder in einem bekannten schwedischen Möbelhaus.


----------



## lipt00n (19. Dezember 2018)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> in einem bekannten schwedischen Möbelhaus.



Gerade da sollte man mal schauen, wenn man spezielle Wünsche hat. Die Kombinationsmöglichkeiten aus verschiedenen Beinen (auch höhenverstellbar) und verschiedenen Tischplatten in diversen Größen und aus verschiedenen Materialien, lassen da schon ganz individuelle Konfigurationen zu und bewegen sich alle in einem preislich angemessenen Rahmen.


----------



## kühlprofi (19. Dezember 2018)

Wie sieht das Budget aus? 

Käme beispielsweise auch sowas in Frage?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lipt00n (21. Dezember 2018)

Da frage ich mich ja immernoch, wer sowas hässliches in seine Bude stellt


----------



## stephanmn (30. Dezember 2018)

Ich mag ja den hier:
LeetDesk Core | Schreibtisch fuer Gamer
Habe ich allerdings selber nicht.


----------



## MF13 (21. Januar 2019)

Ich nutze einfach einen großen, wuchtigen, alten Holzschreibtisch. Der Rechner steht obendrauf, mit dem Fenster schön zu mir gerichtet, und die Kabel verschwinden zwischen Schreibtischrückseite und Wand. Ein paar Kablbinder reichen aus, um Ordnung in die Kabel zu bringen, mehr braucht man da nicht


----------



## Viking30k (23. Januar 2019)

Also mir gefallen die selber zusammengebauten tische aus küchenarbeitsplatten irgendwie nicht.

Aber der leetdesk core gefällt mir


----------

